# Remove Paint Over Spray ??



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Guy's

This is not for the TT but for the other halfs mini Cooper we have just bought but ive Been extremely busy of late and not been able to give the Cooper a proper detail since buying it just over a week ago.

Any hows gave it a good wash ready for some Polish/Waxing until i noticed that down the passenger side if you look very closely you can see specks of dark brown spots - i thought at first it was tar which comes up from the road.

But on further investigation it is not only down the whole side of the car but on the inside lip of the wing mirrors !

Ive been using some Megs Polish on it to try and remove it and it is slowly coming off (thank God) but i have been doing it for over an hour and ive only done the rear qtr panel ! taking ages !!! :x :x :x

didn't know if anyone on here knows of something that will shift it quicker ?

Ive tried taking some pictures to show you but they dont show up when i take a pic !

any help appreciated

Chris


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Mate

A Clay bar will shift the overspray with no probs at all, Megs or sonus do a good kit have a look here:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-clay/cat_9.html


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

Cool ive got one of those somewhere but no detailing spray ! will go and get some more  : )

thanks for the advise


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Teighto said:


> Cool ive got one of those somewhere but no detailing spray ! will go and get some more  : )
> 
> thanks for the advise


You should be able to use some diluted wash and wax in a spray bottle, As the detailing spray is only there to act as a lube. :wink:


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

As above Clay will do it, and if you don't have QD (although it may be worth investing in some - Megs Last Touch is great value for money) as said a weak solution of car shampoo and water will do the trick and don't dry off the car either as the sitting water will help as a lube.


----------



## B16 UNG (Mar 24, 2010)

id personally use a bit of G3 (farecla) will get it of in seconds. Better than clay in my opinion, less effort.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I disagree I'm afraid - the G3 will effectively remove some of the lacquer where as the clay wont and is much safer. In fact IME a clay on the area of overspray is less hassle then getting the machine out and using that.


----------



## B16 UNG (Mar 24, 2010)

each to their own i guess. im a qualified vehicle reperairer and painter, G3 would be my choice followed by G10, Glaze then your normal wax routine for the ultimate finish. best leave the machine use to a proffessional as burning through the paint is easy if you are inexperienced. G3 used by hand is very inlikely to cause a problem.

just an opinion.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry if you meant by habd then yes, it may be easier than clay - I (wrongly) assumed by machine


----------

